

Latest Tools, Techniques and Languages to consider - Tech Radar - nvenky
http://www.thoughtworks.com/articles/technology-radar-october-2012

======
nvenky
Good to see Scala and Clojure becoming mainstream languages.

------
mahmud
They discourage the use of Backbone.js and Google Dart.

